# Double crotch white oak



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Out of the white oak stump tree I also got this treasure....it's a double crotch. In the pics it appears to be one but I had to cut off the one not visible but this is it's pic









This will have some nice figure and shape.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Oooops!! the text and pics didn't place right????

Enjoy!!!


(Whaoy...I figured it out and corrected!!!)


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Could be interesting...

(Tim, there is a post about the pyramid drying)


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

And to top it off you get to move it with a John Deere, :laughing:.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thinking GREEN!!!!! LOL!! There's cheaper tractors, but it's held its value even after all the years of hard use. I've driven/operated others....I'M SATISFIED I made a GREAT decision in 1993 buying new!!


----------

